# Cowboy Kent Rollins - Interesting



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

Putting this here but it could go in the BBQ forum. Daughter told me about this guy, he seems pretty interesting I have to watch more. Seems like he does all types of cooking, grilling, BBQ, etc.

Bacon, Lettuce, Tomato and Avocado Sandwich


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

He’s an interesting character. That BLT is deadly! I’ll have to stop at Trader
Joe’s and pick me up some sour dough bread.:smile:

I watched the biscuits and gravy video...he makes it like I do,
except I add rubbed sage and a little cayenne to the sausage mix.


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

Two Knots said:


> He’s an interesting character. That BLT is deadly! I’ll have to stop at Trader
> Joe’s and pick me up some sour dough bread.:smile:
> 
> I watched the biscuits and gravy video...he makes it like I do,
> except I add rubbed sage and a little cayenne to the sausage mix.


I'll need to watch that one soon. I'm figuring on biscuits and gravy in the near future.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

Yeah, remember this from 2018

https://www.diychatroom.com/f195/red-eye-gravy-biscuits-toasted-bread-645947/


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

That was before I joined up here. Looks good. I use either of these. I like the hot, wife says it's too hot. Regular, hot, sage.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

yeah, but just three italian sausages ( without fennel) makes a lot.

I see the one you posted has sage...Jimmy Dean also has a sage
sausage that many use in biscuits and gravy...But, I find the Italian
sausage has the best flavor.


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

wooleybooger said:


> I'll need to watch that one soon. I'm figuring on biscuits and gravy in the near future.



It's on here somewhere, in the Cooking thread. There was a discussion - I remember BigJim extolling the virtues of biscuits and gravy. :biggrin2:


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

Nik333 said:


> It's on here somewhere, in the Cooking thread. There was a discussion - I remember BigJim extolling the virtues of biscuits and gravy. :biggrin2:


Yes TK posted a link. I just read BigJim's post on his red eye gravy. That is what I call red eye gravy. I've never made it but that is the way I would do it. I call gravy made with milk, milk gravy also. If putting sausage in it I might call it Sawmill Gravy.


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

Two Knots said:


> yeah, but just three italian sausages ( without fennel) makes a lot.
> 
> I see the one you posted has sage...Jimmy Dean also has a sage
> sausage that many use in biscuits and gravy...But, I find the Italian
> sausage has the best flavor.


Owens also has an Italian breakfast sausage. I've never seen it in our stores and didn't know about it until I searched pictures. It was there.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

Nik333 said:


> It's on here somewhere, in the Cooking thread. There was a discussion - I remember BigJim extolling the virtues of biscuits and gravy. :biggrin2:


Niki ...here’s the link. https://www.diychatroom.com/f195/red-eye-gravy-biscuits-toasted-bread-645947/


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

wooleybooger said:


> Yes TK posted a link. I just read BigJim's post on his red eye gravy. That is what I call red eye gravy. I've never made it but that is the way I would do it. I call gravy made with milk, milk gravy also. If putting sausage in it I might call it Sawmill Gravy.


Yes, I was corrected my gravy was not red eye gravy 
it is milk gravy...


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

https://www.diychatroom.com/f195/breakfast-today-690703/index2/#post6192165

@*Two Knots* , you're faster than me, I didn't see your post. :wink2:


Oh, it's two different threads.


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

Two Knots said:


> Yes, I was corrected my gravy was not red eye gravy
> it is milk gravy...


:vs_laugh::vs_laugh::vs_laugh:

Well it looked reddish.


----------

